# NAS und router in einen Schrank



## peett (9. April 2018)

frage zwecks abwärme ich will meinen Router und mein NAS (1x4TBFestplatte) in meinen Flurschrank stellen
der Schrank dichtet gut ab der raum ist klein und schlecht belüftet 
klappt es trotzdem oder lieber schauen ob ich ein Lüfter für eine Zwangs Belüftung  oder einen anderen Standort  wählen ?


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2018)

Wie groß ist denn der Schrank? Hast du ein Bild?


----------



## peett (9. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist der Schrank + der router der rein soll
Das NAS ist nicht auf dem Bildern ( eine "MY Cloud" von WD)


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2018)

Ist der Kasten hinten offen?
Kannst du den vielleicht noch einen 1cm nach vorne schieben?

Ansonsten würd ich ihm Belüftungslöcher schneiden wenn er dir nicht zu kostbar ist.
Zum Beispiel so was:
EMOTREE 20er 65mm Luftungsgitter Rund Kamin Luftgitter Edelstahl Silber Luftung Gitter: Amazon.de: Auto
Twist Bohren Bit 53 mm Cutting Dia Bimetall Lochsage: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
(gibt sicher auch kleinere Durchmesser)


----------



## Firebl (10. Mai 2018)

Das schaut für die Fritzbox sehr ungut aus, da sie keine Hitze nach oben abgeben kann. Auf jeden FAll mal den Zwischenboden herausnehmen um etwas mehr Luftvolumen zu schaffen.


----------

